# A bit of friendly banter...



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

A good friend of mine, who's also a ridiculously good skier, and I take digs at each other all the time. His most recent one was calling snowboarders "gays on trays" which I gotta admit is hilarious. I wanna get him back so asking for help on here from the members. Any name calling for skiers that you guys have that I can use?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*creativity not needed*



OU812 said:


> A good friend of mine, who's also a ridiculously good skier, and I take digs at each other all the time. His most recent one was calling snowboarders "gays on trays" which I gotta admit is hilarious. I wanna get him back so asking for help on here from the members. Any name calling for skiers that you guys have that I can use?


skiers

/thread

ps. you could check and see if he needs any more pieces of gear before you leave the car.


----------



## Beeb (Mar 13, 2012)

here it was "always gays on trays" and "pricks on sticks" If you don't have the word prick where you are it rhymes with an alternative 

And un-clip his skis :thumbsup:


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Compliment his skis, googles, jacket or whatever and then ask as serious as you can, "Do they make those for men?".


----------



## OU812 (Feb 2, 2013)

Pricks on sticks I know about and have yet to use it but I will.

Instead of making a new thread I'll ask here, hopefully someone will see this. There was a video posted on this forum like 2months ago of a snowboarder in Canada I believe it was walking along a ridge close to the side when a huge chunk ripped off and could of killed him, it was filmed on his helmet cam. He just stood there and then even looked over the edge some more. Trying to find that video again.

EDIT:
Never mind, found it! 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aOPmiH4LLoc


----------



## ACairngormFace (Oct 6, 2013)

An old time classic- "Two plank wanker"


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

nothing to get back at imo, neither comment is particularly stinging, or funny

if you want to speak on behalf of snowboarding in general to skiing in general just say: "you're welcome"


----------



## ACairngormFace (Oct 6, 2013)

CassMT said:


> if you want to speak on behalf of snowboarding in general to skiing in general just say: "you're welcome"
> 
> [/IMG]


In what context would you say that?


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

FRUIT BOOTS!! :laugh:


----------



## KansasNoob (Feb 24, 2013)

ACairngormFace said:


> In what context would you say that?


Lots of tech in skis, like twin tips and wides, was lifted from snowboards.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

ACairngormFace said:


> In what context would you say that?


the sentence:' If it were not for snowboarding, skiing would be..' can be completed in at least ten different ways

something i have said to a skier on the lift, in a session of 'friendly banter' was: Why the poles? do you have some problem with your balance?


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

KansasNoob said:


> Lots of tech in skis, like twin tips and wides, was lifted from snowboards.


not to mention saving 1/2 the resorts from bankruptcy

and in 150 years did a skier ever think of making a halfpipe, or riding switch (maybe some), or skiing street? no


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

If I'm on the lift or in a Gond I'll ask them if they eat french fries with their pizza. Its funniest when they don't get it and my friends and I share that inside joke "look".


----------

